# Movie & TV Rleated R/C Help!!



## moviereplicars (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi all,
I am trying to compile a Movie and TV Related R/C list, if anyone can help with the list please send details, such as manufacturer, scale, item number, model description, release year and image if possible. Thanks


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Clint Eastwood's "DEAD POOL" black corvette bodied RC10 I believe...driven by Jammin Jay Halsey, don't remember the year...seems like around 1990


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

"Dead Pool" was about '88. I was working a local hobby shop, and we built an identical replica of that car.

That thing was *BAD-A$$$$$$*!!! I believe it had a 9-turn drag motor in it with 10 cells if I recall...


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

a few yrs. back they used a rc heli on the front stretch at daytona with a small camera. they only used it for one or two races.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ocean's 11. The two brothers were at a Drag Strip. One in a full sized truck the other with a Nitro. They leave the line and down the track the one driving the full sized truck crosses over and runs over the R/C.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

can't forget the COKE commercial with all the Nascar drivers too....and Danny "Chocolate" Myers running over Tony Stewart's car...


"Sorry about your little car Tony"

LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

In the movie WarGames there is a scene where the guy who designed the computer (W.O.P.R) is flying a remote controlled pterodactyl. Can't remember if it was a glider or powered.

In the first Stuart Little movie, there is a remote controlled sailboat race.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I think it was the movie "The Manhattan Project" where they used a Tamiya SUBURU Brat to drive through a storm drain at a Nuclear facility.

I don't remember what the movie was where they used a off-road truck in a a/c ducting w/ a camera ... seems like it was a cop movie (maybe even a tv show) 

Punky Brewster had some R/C Racing on a show about 25 years ago too...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

DONT FORGET the movie "blue streak" with martin lawrence he drives a midnight pumkin with a camcorder taped to it through an airduct looking for his diamond.


----------

